

CS Student Hacks Chrono Trigger to Propose - daleharvey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_HMLvLB7b0

======
Shamiq
Atypical for me to like a youtube video posted on a social news site, but the
idea, planning, and execution seem flawless -- a true hacker :)

-SI

